# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  SMX-Snowbike Treff

## East

Hello
wer hat lust auf nen "Biker" Treff am Semmering?
SMX-Snowbike-Snowbmx-...

----------


## tigri

Kann auch ein paar snowbikes mitnehmen! Für welche die keines haben - denn die neuen Fullies sind da!!! Wir werden heuer endlich ein Rennen ins Visier nehmen. Auf der Rax, das ist perfekt Schneesicher und ideal. Keine große Sache da oben, aber für ein Rennen mit Abendveranstaltung ideal.
Grüße
Mr. SH

----------


## East

klingt lässig

----------


## Scherbi

hab leider (noch) keins, aber vl kann ich ja mit einem von den slede hammer bikes fahren?  :Smile:

----------


## tigri

Hallo Leute!

Wir veranstalten am 23. und 24 Jänner ein Skibikerennen auf der Rax/ Reichenau/ NÖ (80km von Wien) für alle Klassen. Zugelassen ist alles mit 2 Skiern und einem Lenker. Auch Snowscoots und Eigenbaumobile sind gerne willkommen. Am Samstag wird trainiert und am Abend gibt es einen JumpStyleContest bei dem wir hoffen einige von Euch Freerider/ Dirter und DHlern während der Luftakrobatik bewundern zu dürfen. Danach gibt’s dicke Party am Berggasthof auf 18hundert. Am Sonntag ist Rennen angesagt auf der über 2km, anspruchsvollen Strecke (mit Chickenways). Es winken tolle Preise wie z.B. ein Fully Skibike von Sledgehammer. Wer kein Bike hat uns rasch ist, kann das Rennen mit einem der 10 zur Verfügung gestellten Leihbikes bestreiten! Bitte allen weitersagen, damit diese erstmalige Veranstaltung ein voller Erfolg wird. Die Voraussetzungen dafür sind auf jeden Fall gegeben!
Grüße
SH

----------

